# The Secret



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

This is a prop I entered into the MM challenge. I dont even know if it worked I wrote the code right for the images but Im gonna try it out here.

I made him out of chicken wire, pvc, a little wood. Then I layed some scrap cloth soaked in monster mud over him.

I wanted this guy to have a gleam of infinite light coming from his cupped hands....and this light would be kind of disinigrating him.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh what a completely trippy prop! Neat!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a great prop. I like when people do something different than the norm. Something clever. Excellent work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I dig it!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

The face is crazy! looked real to me! great job.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Az. What did you use for the face?


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

The head is a severed head prop, I hollowed out the neck a little and slid the head on the pvc. Ya the face came out great...it looks like hes being blasted away by this blinding force in his hands. I had a few heads to choose from, and I thought this one fit pefect.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Very original, I really like him a lot!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

THATS SUPER GREAT if there is such a saying -lol
what is,that looks like red beams of light on the grass


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I like it. 
I like it a lot!
Very unique and well sculpted.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

The red beams are long skinny flat beams of wood that I found in the wood working section of Michaels. There were all sizes of dowels, and I thought ome flat ones would be cool. I painted them with glowpaint and then fanned them out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like this prop alot ...
great Job Tss


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

great job on this.


----------

